# Pola donald king blacksmith g1813 instructions



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone have instructions for a Pola Donald King Blacksmith Shop? I really need them. Please let me know.. Thanks


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Would pictures of the finished building help. Do not remember it being particularly difficult to put together.


----------



## Icequeen (May 11, 2013)

I have that. I was more concerned with the furnace...


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would go to the Faller/Pola website and email them requesting the instructions. I couldn't find it in their online manual archives or in the Champex-Linden archives so I think that may be your best option.

Keith


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, we just built one last week. I will try to scan the instructions tomorrow.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

That would be great!

I can then add them to the database if you don't mind - that way they are accessible for everyone.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=4417&mode=search&l=english

Knut


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I am having difficulty uploading to my 1st class space.
If you send me an email address I can send larger files.
These were ledger size (11x17 inches)
It appears we can no longer "just upload" a photo it must be a "URL"


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me try to post photos....


----------

